# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Suzuka Grey Audi Q3 S-line on Audi Stand in Hamburg



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

quattro GmbH boss Stephan Reil once told us that Suzuka Grey was not a color he'd release for standard cars. That means it's reserved only for R8s and RS car pallets unless. Fortunately, for those willing to pay the premium, Audi's uber-cool almost-white metallic is available on any model thanks to Audi Exclusive ordering. Case in point is this Q3 S-line show car on display in Hamburg last week. The German Audi blog QARSI.de has run a gallery including numerous shots of the Q3 and from various angles. Check them out after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

I like the polished offroad design wheels. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

